# Snow fall total app???



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

Is there a snowfall total app out there that anybody uses or has found for checking to see the total amount of snowfall in a certain area. I live out in the country and move snow and it's a 25 mile drive to where I move snow and sometimes it doesn't snow nearly as much at my place so I was looking for an out if anybody has one they could share it. Thank you


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Not that I know of. You can try looking at traffic cams or weather cams however most of the time you can only monitor during the daylight as they don't have any night capabilities, at least where I live. What I am doing is I have a wireless camera set up at my dads place which is on the opposite side of town from me. I have a measuring stick set up so I can see about how much new accumulation has fallen. Can watch it from my iPad or phone. If you have a relative in town you could try this. But a lot of the time I still just monitor the radar anyway because the snow bands can still miss me and my remote camera. So I end up driving around to monitor anyway. We have a NWS office/station here and they don't even give running accumulations. They will send out a warning sometimes indicating dangerous weather like snow of 3-4 inches per hour but typically the just report totals at the end of the event. Just the way it is for us.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I end up driving around to monitor anyway.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

I have a 71 year old mother that lives there and she's usually pretty good about it but I thought instead of calling her so earliy in the morn I'd see about some kind of app. I don't feel like driving 25 miles one way to only find out there's 1 1/2" of snow. Thanks for the replys.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Since she lives there install a camera and put out some kind of marker so you can tell the depth. Hook it up to her WiFi and you can check it from home. The cameras are only like $120. They work day and night.


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

I use a few links. This one I had to use once to go back in time 5 months for a customer who was contesting an invoice:

http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/interactive/html/map.html?ql=station&zoom=&loc=Latitude,Longitude;+City,ST;+or+Station+ID&var=snowfall_obs_48_h&dy=2016&dm=1&dd=25&dh=12&snap=1&o9=1&o13=1&lbl=m&mode=query&extents=us&min_x=-72.775000000002&min_y=40.699999999996&max_x=-72.200000000002&max_y=41.024999999996&coord_x=-72.487500000002&coord_y=40.862499999996004&zbox_n=&zbox_s=&zbox_e=&zbox_w=&metric=0&bgvar=dem&shdvar=shading&width=800&height=450&nw=800&nh=450&h_o=0&font=0&js=1&uc=0

During a snowfall, and for a short period after, this textual public info will give a rundown of accumulation in various towns, and how the info was collected (NWS Employee, trained spotter, private system, etc.). I'll take a screenshot and save it for my records.

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...X&product=PNS&format=CI&version=47&glossary=0

This link is what I use for forecasting. Some pretty interesting stuff here:

http://www.weather.gov/okx/winter

With some digging, you can probably find similar for your area. This stuff is usually hidden deep in the bowels of the NWS site.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

ktfbgb said:


> Since she lives there install a camera and put out some kind of marker so you can tell the depth. Hook it up to her WiFi and you can check it from home. The cameras are only like $120. They work day and night.


She doesn't have internet. I know there's wifi there unsecured can I seal that and use it??


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

R&J Whitetails said:


> She doesn't have internet. I know there's wifi there unsecured can I seal that and use it??


No! Lol you are running a business. If you want it so that you can make your life easier for your business then set up and pay for wifi at her house so you can remote monitor. Nothing in life is free.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

ktfbgb said:


> No! Lol you are running a business. If you want it so that you can make your life easier for your business then set up and pay for wifi at her house so you can remote monitor. Nothing in life is free.


lol I'm not paying for it end of story ha


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

R&J Whitetails said:


> lol I'm not paying for it end of story ha


Driving around it is then!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Then quit *****in about the drive


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

iceyman said:


> Then quit *****in about the drive


I don't recall me *****ing about it thank you.


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

R&J Whitetails said:


> I don't recall me *****ing about it thank you.





R&J Whitetails said:


> I don't feel like driving 25 miles one way


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Lol

Like I said nothing in life is free. There are ways to make your business run smoother and save you time and hassle. But they will always cost money. The cheapest option is usually the most labor intensive route, in this case getting in your truck and driving 25 miles one way to do site checks at 3am. There is technology out there to make it easier for you but in the end it's just a tool to help out. Ultimately experience will help a lot in the go no go decision process. Having a lot of experience in the local weather, ground temps, reading radar etc. helps.


----------

